# Slayer05, welche Gabel?



## juergets (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe zwar vor drei Tagen eine ähnliche Frage unter Kaufberatung gestartet, aber keine Antwort bekommen. Ich (82 kg, 190cm, Tourenfahrer, der es auch mal knackig mag) möchte meine Psylo SL u-turn, die ich aus meinem alten Bike mitgenommen habe gelegentlich ersetzen. Zur Wahl stehen:
Fox Talas RLC
RS Revelation U-turn
Marzocchi All Mountain 1 ETA
Pace RC40 XC-AM
Ich habe alle Features der Gabeln abgewogen und bin total unschlüssig.
Deshalb bin ich für jede Entscheidungshilfe dankbar.
Jürg


----------



## MWU406 (26. Januar 2006)

zwar off topic da nicht in Deiner Auswahl:
Ich und einige andere Slayer- Fahrer in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben eine Marzocchi MX Comp/Pro ETA 120mm dran. Preis/Leistungsmäßig wirst nicht viel besseres finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (26. Januar 2006)

Hi juergets,

zur Fox: habe ich selber in meinem Slayer und bin recht zufrieden, 
            spricht gut an, macht was mit, aber teuer.

zur Pace und RS kann ich nix sagen bin ich noch nicht gefahren!

zur Zocchi: die AM 1/2/SL hat nen travel von 130 - 150, soweit ich weis
                verlierst du den Anspruch auf Garantie da der Slayer 05 nur
                bis 130mm freigegeben ist (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher)
                die AM 3 hat kein ETA bzw. Travel, ist aber
                in der Preis/Leistung sicher besser wie die FOX.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob du unbedingt ne versenkbare Gabel willst,
bin selber schon oft genug 1000 hm mit 130mm gefahren und für mich
kein Problem außer das es hier und da doch etwas kippelig wird.
Wenn die Preis/Leistung nicht so wichtig für dich ist, nimm die Fox Talas RLC.

MFG


----------



## juergets (26. Januar 2006)

Danke für die Ratschläge!      
@MWU
Ich schätze downhill, dass mit 130 cm das Purzelbaumgefühl nicht so rasch kommt, deshalb möchte ich den möglichen Federweg ausreizen.
@haderlump
so viel ich weiss kann man die MZ anpassen, so dass sie nur noch 130 Federweg hat, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher (drum heisst es 130 bis 150cm in der Beschreibung). Fährst Du die Talas? Wie steht es mit den Gleitbuchsen?
Gruss Jürg


----------



## Dr.BONES (26. Januar 2006)

Ja, ich fahr die Talas RLC 05, 

was meinst du genau mit Gleitbuchsen (die Gummiringe mit diesem draht etc. drum rum?), sorry bin in dieser Richtung echt´n Laie, 
aber Probleme gabs noch nicht und ich habse ganz schön gefordert,
vielleicht sogar mehr als gut für sie war. Dachte am Anfang mit der kann man
gut droppen usw. ICH war echt ein , aber dann wurde mir klar das es für heftigere Sachen ein anderes Bike braucht.

Nochmal zur Zocchi, das man sie verstellen bzw. fix auf 130mm halten kann
ist klar aber durch die TAS-Kartusche hast du die Möglichkeit relativ schnell
ohne die Gabel zu öffnen, den Federweg zu erhöhen. Würde mich sicherheitshalber mal bei Bike Action oder einem
renommierten Rocky-Händler informieren dann biste auf der sicheren Seite.

PS: du meintest wohl 130-150 mm nicht CM sonst hättest du ja 1,5 Meter Federweg 

Gruß


----------



## s.d (26. Januar 2006)

so weit ich weiß  hat die MRZ AM SL kein ETA  die AM 1 ist natürlich ein absulutes Sahnestück aber halt auch kein Schnäppchen die Comp ist in Ihrem preissegment natürlich nicht zu schlagen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du wert auf ETA oder ähnliches legst würd mich wegen dem zugelassenen Federweg einfach im Bikeaction forum informieren die antworten recht zügig.


----------



## juergets (26. Januar 2006)

Also auch für die zwei Ratschläge herzlichen Dank     
@Haderlump natürlich meinte ich mm. Zu den Gleitbuchsen habe ich nur immer wieder gelesen, dass die rasch auschgeschlagen seien und dann die Standrohre Spiel hätten. Wenn Du aber Deine Talas so geplagt hast, wie Du schreibst und Dir nichts aufgefallen ist, dann sind das auch wieder Geschichten vom Hörensagen, wie viele hier im Forum.

@beide: ich hhabe bikeaction sogar ein Mail geschrieben und seit drei Tagen noch nichts gehört, aber warten wir mal ab.
Jürg


----------



## el Lingo (26. Januar 2006)

ich habe zwar ein älteres slayer, aber das sollte nix ausmachen. ich fahre auch 130mm und habe zwar eta in meiner z1, aber das nutze ich nicht. man kommt überall auch ohne absenkung rauf. 
würde dir auch zu marzocchi raten.

Gruß
Meik


----------



## hotspice (26. Januar 2006)

also ich habe in meinem 04er slayer die magura phanon und die geht richtig gut, haltbar steif und auch recht günstig zu bekommen. auserdem ist sie auch absenkbar ich glaube von 125 auf 85mm reicht vollkommen aus.
würde die phanon  jederzeit wieder einbauen.


----------



## SlayMe (26. Januar 2006)

Im Gegensatz zu SlayerUnldt benutze ich mein eta ständig. Auch ich rate Dir zu ner Marzocchi mit 130mm und eta. Was besseres gibt es nicht, wenn Dich das höhere Gewicht nicht stört.
Gruß Oli


----------



## csx (27. Januar 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe in meinem 04er slayer die magura phanon und die geht richtig gut, haltbar steif und auch recht günstig zu bekommen. auserdem ist sie auch absenkbar ich glaube von 125 auf 85mm reicht vollkommen aus.
> würde die phanon  jederzeit wieder einbauen.




die fahr ich auch und bin absolut nicht zufrieden damit ! deswegen kommt da jetzt auch ne talas rlc rein, müsste demnächst kommen  btw das ding heisst phaon ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höhenrausch (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Fahre seit Herbst eine 2006`er All Mountain 1 in meinem Slayer und bin restlos begeistert. Wen das etwas höhere Gewicht nicht stört bekommt ne Gabel die einiges mitmacht und wegbügelt. Fahre sie übrigens mit 130mm, was sehr gut zum Hinterbau passt. MFG


----------



## juergets (27. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge!
@Höhenrausch: Gibts da keine Probleme mit der Garantie, oder wird es akzeptiert, dass Du sie mit 130 fährst, obwohl es ein Leichtes wäre, sie auf 150 zu stellen?
jürg


----------



## Höhenrausch (30. Januar 2006)

Letzes Jahr in Willingen standen auch ein paar Slayer mit 150mm Gabel am Teststand rum. Auf meine verwunderte Frage ob das denn ok sei sagte man mir, dass das schon klar geht . Denke also mit 130mm dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## trailsurf75 (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

fahre eine RS Pike in meinem Slayer 05, ist echt Klasse! Habe ca. 4000 KM mit dem Bike gefahren und auch heftige Sachen. Kann die Pike nur empfehlen, mit eine MZ machst Du aber bestimmt nichts falsch.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## neikless (31. Januar 2006)

slayer 05 - gabel bis ca. 130mm FW 
die pike ist sicher gut !
die MZ Z1 würde ich nehmen  (habe eine zu verkaufen)


----------



## juergets (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen
Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge! Leider  habe ich gerade einen neuen Laufradsatz bekommen und kann jetzt keine Gabel mit Steckachse brauchen. Deshalb werde ich mich jetzt wohl zwischen einer Talas und einer All Mountain 1 entscheiden. 
 Ja ich hab noch ein wenig Zeit, da ich wegen einer Rückenoperation zur Zeit festliege. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
Jürg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockymo (1. März 2006)

Dann nimm die Talas. habe gerade mein 70er aufgebaut aus einem 02er Slayer. Die Talas ist sensationell und dennoch ein paar hudert gramm leichter. Mein Bike in 19`` kommt auf knapp 12,9 kg, find ich ok.
Nur die Einfahrzeit kem mir bei der Talas etwas lange vor, aber dann....


----------



## juergets (1. März 2006)

@rockymo: Danke, dass Du Dich für mein Problem interessiert hast. 
Ich dachte schon, der "Fred" sei eingeschlafen. Ich wälze nämlich immer noch! Mein Händler hat noch die Minute 4 in die Ueberlegungen mit eingebracht . Nun kann ich mich nicht zwischen Talas, All Mountain 1 und Minute 4 entscheiden.
Falls es jemanden mit Erfahrungen mit der Minute 4 hat, bitte posten!
Danke Jürg


----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2006)

hallo

hatte mir damals auch schon die gleiche frage gestellt


----------



## cyclismo (31. März 2006)

Hi Juergets,

habe mir die Tage auch ein Slayer zugelegt . Habe aber wegen der immer wieder auftauchenden Probleme und der verhältnismäßigen geringen Haltbarkeit bei den Fox Parts, ganz zu schweigen von dem, hier, immer wieder erscheineden Ärger mit Toxoholics und wie hießen noch die Kollegen shocktherapie , eine RS. Revelation an die Front gepackt und, OK es sind nur paar Kilometer bis jetzt, aber absolut nix zu meckern , hoffe das bleibt auch so, nebenbei kann man per u-turn die Gabel an den Rahmen anpassen.
Immer die selbe Chose:kotz: , wenn ein Komponentenanbieter Erstausstatter wird, der Niedergang der Serienqualität, zuerst Rockshox, dann Manitou und jetzt leider auch Fox .
Falls ich mit meiner Ansicht irgendwie falsch liegen sollte, so korrigiert mich bitte.
Und nun noch eine Frage in eigener Sache , weiß hier jemand ob (habe bei Answerproduckts gesehen, das dort ein von der Einbaulänge und Hub 184mm/45mm passender Dämpfer angeboten wird) der Manitou Swinger air 4-way im Slayer 05 funktioniert?

Open Trails!! Freundliche Grüße und gute Fahrt Cyclismo

PS Marzocchi mit sicherheit auch eine gute Wahl. Mit deinem Rücken, hofenttlich kein/e  Vor-fall/fälle, habe selber ein Jahr mit Behandlung und Physio/Sport-therapie verbracht.Drücke mal die Daumen


----------



## juergets (31. März 2006)

Hallo cyclismo
Offenbar haben wir gemeinsame Gedankengänge! Ich habe seit 1 Woche eine RS Revelation eingebaut (mit Poplock) und bin mit den ersten Ausfahrten voll zufrieden. Mein Rücken hat leider schon drei Vorfälle mit anschliessender Operation (jedesmal eine andere Bandscheibe ) hinter sich gebracht und ich bike noch! Mit dem Dämpfer kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, bei mir sitzt der Fox drin, da ich bei meinem ETS-X damit gute Erfahrungen (ohne Defekte) gemacht habe.
Gruess aus der jetzt endlich auch frühlingshaften Schweiz
Jürg


----------



## s.d (31. März 2006)

Ich bin ja nun auch stolzer Slayer besitzer und leider hab ich noch nicht alle Teile aber bei der Gabel hab ich ne Mrz z1 fr mit eta sie ist zwar relativ schwer aber für Marathon hab ich ja ein anderes Bike.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. April 2006)

cyclismo schrieb:
			
		

> Immer die selbe Chose:kotz: , wenn ein Komponentenanbieter Erstausstatter wird, der Niedergang der Serienqualität, zuerst Rockshox, dann Manitou und jetzt leider auch Fox .
> Falls ich mit meiner Ansicht irgendwie falsch liegen sollte, so korrigiert mich bitte.


*korrigiermodusan*
Meine Fox Talas läuft seit über einen Jahr ohne jegliches Problem. An die Performance und Qualitat bei der Verarbeitung kommt momentan (noch) kein anderer Gabelanbieter ran.
Rock Shox scheint zwar wieder etwas vernünftigere Gabeln zu bauen, aber ich hatte mit SID und Co. dermaßen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, dass ich wohl ein Leben lang die Marke Rock Shox meiden werde.
Wünsche Dir, dass Du mit deiner Revelation nicht das gleiche durchmachst.
*korrigiermodusaus*


----------

